# Kittens first raw day full raw



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

So today was was the kittens first day of raw. No more processed junk. I went out with the little money I had left until I get paid next week and bought some on sale meat and some dehydrated treats. Heres the pics


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice! 

Now send me that baby.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awesome! He is so cute, I just love him.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

A W E S O M E!!!!!:biggrin:


----------

